# Jurassic World Bites Off Record Breaking Weekend



## Cli-Fi (Jun 15, 2015)

That's right, everyone. While we are all scratching our heads about why original science fiction ideas don't do well in the theaters. We should now just bow our heads and accept reality as it is. Sequels, Franchises, and Reboots or whatever this is, make money and lots of it!

Jurassic World has sailed to new heights, I don't think anyone in Hollywood could have predicted.
Even at this late hour, the final tallies are still coming in and its inching closer and closer to 2012's The Avenger's record breaking opening of $207.4 million with each bite. No doubt making it the largest movie opening in history!!!! When I first saw these numbers, I was utterly speechless.

I just saw the movie myself, and it was a perfectly acceptable addition to the franchise. Though, it left little room for characterization and was filled with just too many cliches, there was a hint of originality in there and the good dinos make sense in the end! The only question I have is, WHY IS THE PARK OPENED IN THE FIRST PLACE? The fact that the park is there in the first place is just an ironic nod to Hollywood itself. Both the Dino People at ingen and Universal need to make money. Though, I think universal is in better shape...

There are conflicting reports out about just how much money the movie is making. So we'll just have to hold on to our butts, as Samuel L Jackson would say. 
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...rld-scores-near-record-204-5-million-weekend/

http://deadline.com/2015/06/jurassi...spy-entourage-insidious-chapter-3-1201441812/


----------



## willwallace (Jun 15, 2015)

I like dinosaurs as much as the next guy,  but I don't understand how this movie got so many people to go see it.  I did read somewhere that around 50% of the tickets sold were for the more expensive 3d theaters which helps explain the numbers a bit. Still seems ridiculous though.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 15, 2015)

I saw it and loved it. And, honestly, if that park existed in real life, even if I knew about the events of the first film, I'd still go. Hell, if they reopened it after this film, I'd probably still go. And I'd be super annoyed I was too big to ride the baby triceratops.


----------



## J Riff (Jun 21, 2015)

I found it flat, like it wanted to blast off but didn't quite. Personally, I see little need for character development in a follow-up like this, We all know what's going to happen. So the first 20 min. were slow and the plot suffered. Maybe 3d will help, and I will see that and perhaps be thrilled when Pterodactyls swoop into the living room and make me knock a drink on the floor and I get a headache from the 3D glasses. We shall see.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 27, 2015)

Which means more sequels. So I haven't bothered with this film. I haven't seen Avengers either.


----------



## Parson (Jun 27, 2015)

I've noticed in these threads that we tend to pan anything that is hugely popular, like the Jurassic Park sequel. We can always see where the story could have been improved. But let's face it; this forum is made up largely of people who deal with words for a living and are often thinking about how to make a story believable. This is good stuff and the kinds of things that others of the intelligentsia care about. But for a movie to be a blockbuster it almost has to be escapist to the extreme. And once you get one of those that clicks several remakes are a foregone conclusion. Where we see holes in the plot and cardboard characters most movie goers see a type of life that they would (and in some cases, would not) care to live. My point?  --- As a  group we are out of touch with the masses and they are not going to be moving in our direction any time soon.


----------



## The Neon Seal (Jun 28, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> Which means more sequels. So I haven't bothered with this film. I haven't seen Avengers either.


Well, the story itself is left open for a sequel --there is one massive thread left dangling-- and I'm glad as it was brilliant and there aren't enough dinosaur films.


----------



## Maieius (Jul 3, 2015)

I enjoyed watching it, the thought of a theme park like this is really cool and I would so go. I quite liked the indominous rex too. However, I disliked it more than liked it...
This is the sort of film that brings out the part of me that hates animation and what it's done to the film industry. I can watch Jurassic Park and be terrified of the dinosaur, but Jurassic World didn't scare me and I think it's because of the amount of animation. But that's hardly something I can criticise, it would be very unsatisfying for most audiences without it.
Although, I can criticise the script. I laughed at many points, like the cheesy heartfelt "you're my brother" speech, and I thought the ending what quite ridiculous. It was rushed and bland, in my opinion.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 3, 2015)

The Neon Seal said:


> Well, the story itself is left open for a sequel --there is one massive thread left dangling-- and I'm glad as it was brilliant and there aren't enough dinosaur films.



With that kind of box office power , there's going to be few sequels. They're going to milk this one for all it's worth .


----------



## J Riff (Jul 4, 2015)

Could have been great but they insist on trying to write instead of just making a fun dinosaur movie.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 4, 2015)

J Riff said:


> Could have been great but they insist on trying to write instead of just making a fun dinosaur movie.



It's gone Transformers then?


----------



## cyprus7 (Oct 25, 2015)

It was woeful... I was pining for a total slaughter of all the dinotourists when the birds attacked haha.


----------



## Delfilm (Nov 4, 2015)

It's the audiences fault this is such a box office smash. Unlike James Bond or Star Wars where the characters have a limitless worls to explore, Jurassic Park is based around the concept of dinosaurs in a park, just like a shark at the beach. Once you have done this you can only really re-make it a little bigger (which they did for Lost World) which then you are in danger of becoming over the top and unbelievable (Jaws 2, 3 and 4) or flip the original storylines around in some way (Jurassic World). Nostalgia is audiences biggest enemy. Everybody new the moment they heard they were making another Jurassic movie that it could never live up to the first and yet the still came, hoping to get even the tiniest amount of thrill and excitement that the first gave them. I too was guilty and there were a coupe of very short moments where I felt I was back in that 1993 cinema seat, but overall the film was highly flawed and manufactured with nowhere to go. The final dinosaur fight was boring, unoriginal and really rather ridiculous! That said I think Colin Tervorrow did the best he could with what he had. I for one would jump at the chance to revamp such a franchise, as it opens doors to other more original opportunities.


----------



## kythe (Nov 5, 2015)

I finally saw Jurassic World yesterday, because it has hit the cheap theaters.    This is a movie worthy of seeing in a theater instead of at home, because you anticipate good special effects and want dinosaurs to really jump out at you.  On the plus side, the body count was higher than other Jurassic movies (that being part of the appeal, of course).

Unfortunately, the story was predictable enough it was too easy to anticipate when dinosaurs appear.  The characters and plot were a repeat of the first movie, but without the science background.  It was a bit too much of a mindless popcorn flick to hold up in the long run.


----------



## Rafellin (Nov 5, 2015)

Loved this film to bits and back, reviewed it for HDN after seeing it on the UK release night, went back to see it the following Monday, then first person to preorder the BD at my local HMV.

Is it predictable? Of course.
Is it flawed? Yes.
Is it a perfect example of rollicking action-adventure storytelling? Yes.

Do I have a bias regarding velociraptors? Oh hell yes.

You folks go be serious somewhere else. I'll be chucking Blue another partially thawed rat.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 8, 2015)

Watched _Jurassic Park_ last week with the family - the kids found it slow, and didn't feel very engaged.

Just watched _Jurassic World_ and they really enjoyed it. 

It helped that we got the _Jurassic Park_ references, having not long watched it - and the film was desperate to infer that it was the proper sequel, to the exclusion of JP2 & 3. The pace was good - at least they introduced the kids quickly this time - and it remained dramatic, especially at the end. OMG!

Some silly bits in the film, even at the finale. But it was enjoyable enough that I think we could watch this again. Which, these days, is becoming rare!

The most sympathetic character was: Blue. I almost felt like crying at _that _bit:



Spoiler



when we see Blue leave at the end, all alone, despite being a pack animal.

And I just knew the Mosasaur feeding sequence was going to be foreshadowing.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Nov 9, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> Watched _Jurassic Park_ last week with the family - the kids found it slow, and didn't feel very engaged.
> 
> Just watched _Jurassic World_ and they really enjoyed it.
> 
> ...



I remember liking The Lost World better as a kid. Now, that I'm older I love the masterpiece the first movie is, perhaps your kids would like The Lost World Better?


----------

